# Game 60: Nets @ Bulls--03.07.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 60
New Jersey Nets (32-27) @ Chicago Bulls (26-33)**
Tuesday March 7th, 2006
8:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Kirk Hinrich*</td><td>*Ben Gordon*</td><td>*Tyson Chandler*</td><td>*Luol Deng*</td><td>*Andres Nocioni*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>15.5</td><td>16.7</td><td>5.3</td><td>13.4</td><td>11.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.8</td><td>2.6</td><td>8.9</td><td>6.3</td><td>5.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.3</td><td>2.6</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.8</td><td>1.3</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Chris Duhon*</td><td>*Darius Songaila*</td><td>*Luke Schenscher*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>8.6</td><td>9.3</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>5.3</td><td>1.4</td><td>0.0</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.7</td><td>23.9</td><td>12.6</td><td>19.5</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.2</td><td>5.8</td><td>5.7</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.3</td><td>4.3</td><td>.9</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.5</td><td>3.2</td><td>3.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>2.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.3</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bulls*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 23.9</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Ben Gordon 16.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 8.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Kirk Hinrich 6.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.98</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Kirk Hinrich 1.19</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .72</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 1.21</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.4%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 57.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.4%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Ben Gordon 42.2%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 80.1%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jannero Pargo 92.3%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings (as of 3/7/06):*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>32-27</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>30-29</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>24-35</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>21-38</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>16-43</td><td>16</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>48-11</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>39-20</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>32-27</td><td>16</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>34-26</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>30-26</td><td>16.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>30-28</td><td>17.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>30-29</td><td>18</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>29-30</td><td>19</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Nets Lead Season Series 1-0*
11.04.05, @ NJ: Bulls 99-Nets 100

*Upcoming Games:*
April 11th, @ CHI​


----------



## neoxsupreme

The rollercoaster that is the New Jersey Nets. I wonder what team shows up tonight.


----------



## SetShotWilly

If they lose again I think am going to be sick


----------



## coolblue

SetShotWilly said:


> If they lose again I think am going to be sick


Ill get the barf bag ready :biggrin:


----------



## SetShotWilly

coolblue said:


> Ill get the barf bag ready :biggrin:


 :laugh:


----------



## ghoti

A road game one night after an abysmal home loss.

Not exactly a recipe for success.

If the Nets buck the odds and win this game, that says a lot about their character.

Nets are 3 1/2 point underdogs, BTW.


----------



## VC_15

This game is on NBA tv, can't wait to watch it. This team better show up and play some deffense.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

If the nets lose again, then i guarentee something will happen (signing of someone, rotation, Long talk, new plan, wtc)

Cmon NETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> *If the nets lose again, then i guarentee something will happen * (*signing of someone, rotation, Long talk, new plan*, wtc)
> 
> Cmon NETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That surely would warrant that. But in my opinion, it should have been done a long time ago. It isn't like the "weaknesses" happened overnight. They've been doing the same "mistakes" over and over again.


----------



## Vincanity15311

A ****in must win jus cuz i cant see the board like this n e more


----------



## KiddIsGod

If Nets lose I'm going to be mad but still be a fan unlike other fake Nets fans.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Every single game thread...I look at our key reserves..And I cringe.

The Bulls have no one to guard Carter. That's good.


----------



## mjm1

I will bet all my ucash points on this single game, thats how confident I am that this group will come to play tonight after last nights debacle!


----------



## ghoti

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Marcus 
Fizer
*</td><td>*Hiram
Fuller
*</td><td>*Rick
Brunson
*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>20.4</td><td>12.0</td><td>5.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.6</td><td>9.1</td><td>2.3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>3.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>5.1</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## VC_15

ghoti said:


> <table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td><td></td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Marcus
> Fizer
> *</td><td>*Hiram
> Fuller
> *</td><td>*Rick
> Brunson
> *</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*PPG*</td><td>20.4</td><td>12.0</td><td>5.5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.6</td><td>9.1</td><td>2.3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*APG*</td><td>3.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>5.1</td></tr></tbody></table>






lol, nice one ghoti.


----------



## ghoti

VC_15 said:


> lol, nice one ghoti.


It made me feel slightly better for a few minutes.

Then I read that the Sonics might sign Fizer. :curse:


----------



## pinoyboy231

nets win the tip


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

pinoyboy231 said:


> nets win the tip


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: Woot Nets!!!!! Better win! Im counting on it!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## pinoyboy231

gordon slaps the ball away from vc 

off bulls nets ball

krstic misses the jumper, rebounded by deng

allen misses the fadeaway

kidd misses the shot

deng beats rj to the rim and scores the layup

2-0 BULLS


----------



## GM3

And the bad shot selection starts early.


----------



## Petey

Bulls can't hit to start off the game.

Nets can't covert.

Deng with the first bucket of the night driving to the hoop.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

we dont matchup good against them


----------



## Petey

Carter is able to finish on his 1st FG.

Gordon misses the 3. Tyson board.

Kirk misses the 3.

Krstic board.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter hits the fadeaway

gordon misses the three

offensive board chandler

hinrich misses the three

traveling on vc?

2-2


----------



## Petey

Carter called on the travel as he shuffles his feel.

Bulls miss, Tyson misses on the follow.

Carter misses from 3.

Players dive on the ball... Jump ball.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

chandler misses the three 

carter misses the three

ball gets tossed around 

jumpball krstic controls da tip


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic chucks up da airball 

collins fouled by rj hes shaken up he took a shot to the head


----------



## Vinsane

kristic doesnt stand a chance against chandler


----------



## Petey

Allen and Krstic jump, Nets ball.

Kidd, Krstic, Carter, Krstic, air.

Chandler had a piece.

Collins fouls Chandler on the break.

Flagrant?

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

flagrant foul called on collins

chandler goes to the line for two

misses both fts

but bulls still have possesion


----------



## Petey

Flagrant foul.

Misses.

Misses.

Misses.

Bulls ball.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## NETSFAN3526

dont worry they will win
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Petey

Krstic blocks Allen.

Carter misses, Krstic w/ the board.

Fouled by Tyson.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic blocks allen

carter misses the runner

krstic gets fouled by chandler

both teams cant hit

rj misses


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover bulls

carter misses, krstic wit the offensive board puts it up and scores

4-2 NETS


----------



## Petey

RJ misses, Bulls turn it over.

3:30 gone.

Carter drives, misses as he's blocked.

Krstic hits in the post.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Gordon to Kirk, Kirk hits the 3.

Foul on Gordon.

On the floor.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

hinrich gets the three ball to go 

kidd gets fouled by gordon 

kidd misses the fadeaway

krstic called on the tripping foul

5-4 BULLS


----------



## Petey

Kidd posting, misses. Tyson board.

Foul on Krstic.

His 1st.

None shooting.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nets no energy out there.


----------



## Vincanity15311

god dammit


----------



## Vinsane

kidd stop shootin


----------



## pinoyboy231

chandler off the pick n roll 

rj comes up short

nets are 2/10 

gordon misses gets his own board

deng wit the slam

9-4 BULLS


----------



## Petey

Bulls work the pick and roll, Tyson w/ the slam.

Nets down 3.

Kidd posting, to RJ, misses, Tyson board.

Gordon misses, Gordon board, to Deng, slam.

Nets down 5.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter misses badly

hes shaking up

gordon hits a three

carters being a *****..

timeout nets

WTF 

12-4 BULLS

10-0 run for chi town


----------



## TheGrowth

Here we go again...


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Deng pops it out to Gordon, hits the 3.

Bulls up 12-4.

10-0 run by the Bulls.

*Where is everyone? Giving up on the season?
*
-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

****..looks like the 2nd qtr came early


----------



## GM3

Thank god Scrubs starts in 9 minutes.


----------



## Jizzy

Speechless. What a ****ed up team


----------



## ghoti

WAKE UP!!


----------



## scooterkidd528

i can not believe this
its just a replay of last night


----------



## Vinsane

well i am not to optimistic after seeing what i saw last night 
a blowout in the makings


----------



## TheGrowth

Time to go watch the unit...


----------



## pinoyboy231

haha jackson almost got hit by that dude lol


----------



## ghoti

Grandmazter3 said:


> Thank god Scrubs starts in 9 minutes.


You'll be watching _Scrubs_, and I will be watching the Nets' bench.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

:sigh: :sigh: :sigh: WTF HAPPENED!!! THIS IS NETS VS KINGS ALL OVER AGAIN uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Petey

Hey Bulls can't convert, Nets ball.

Don't know why Nets aren't going small.

Carter loses it, Deng scores.

Delay of game called on the Bulls.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

JEFFERSON MISSES

gordon misses the three

carter gets ****ing stripped

deng to the basket wit the beautiful move

14-4 BULLS


----------



## ghoti

SNAP OUT OF IT!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets can't covert again.

Allen hits.

But Tyson caught pushing Krstic down.

Tyson has 2 fouls now.

I think...

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd misses the fadeaway...

wow.....

malik allen hits but it wont count, offensive foul called on chandler..

wait nvm shot counts but offensive foul called on chandler..

16-4 BULLS


----------



## GM3

Petey said:


> Hey Bulls can't convert, Nets ball.
> 
> Don't know why Nets aren't going small.
> 
> Carter loses it, Deng scores.
> 
> Delay of game called on the Bulls.
> 
> -Petey


Because Frank is a ****ing idiot.


----------



## Petey

Nets bring it down, foul called on Deng.

Songalia in for Chandler.

Bulls still staying small without Tyson.

Nets need to drive.

Nets can't convert again...

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

deng called on the foul

side out nets

:15 left on the shot clock

songaila comes in for chandler

kidd misses the three!

14-0 run for the bulls


----------



## GM3

**** Vaughn is checking in!


----------



## Anima

Yikes! 15% from the floor?


----------



## Vinsane

kidd is shootin to much


----------



## Petey

Songalia can't hit.

Nets bring it down.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Still Nets ball.

LOL

Nice.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

No one wants to post here becasue this team is ****. Please end this season already


----------



## ghoti

Yayherecomesjacquevaughn!!!!!!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

WHTS is freaking wrong with the freaking nets grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!

 :brokenhea :brokenhea


----------



## pinoyboy231

vaughn in for kidd

kidd is 0/4 to start 

rj finally hits.........

16-6 BULLS


----------



## ghoti

ghoti said:


> Yayherecomesjacquevaughn!!!!!!


Sorry, I got a little excited when Vaughn came in.


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, flips it up, and gets it to drop.

Even out baskets are ugly.

Gordon called for palming. LOL

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, Krstic fouled by Songalia.

Nets need to keep going hard at the basket.

Nets down 10 before the free throws.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

gordon called on the palming violation

krstic gets fouled going to the rim

krstic makes one out of two fts

cliffy in for the nets

nets down by 11


----------



## Petey

Krstic goes 1 of 2.

Nets down 9.

Deng hits in the paint.

Nets need to go small.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> No one wants to post here becasue this team is ****. Please end this season already


Don't worry Petey.

This is the only forum that would have a 600 post thread if the Nets signed Eric Chenowith.


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter wit the AIRBALL

this is bs


----------



## pinoyboy231

robinson misses

timeout bulls


----------



## Petey

Carter gets all air as he fades.

Bulls can't hit, Nets same.

Bulls time out.

Sad.

Nets down 11.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

this stinks...


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover bulls

luke sncesier in for the bulls

krstic turns it over

bulls ball

18-7 BULLS


----------



## Petey

Bulls miss, and some goofy looking Bulls rookie knocks it out of bounds.

Nets can't hit, Krstic tries to save it, out of bounds.

Bulls going sorta big.

-Petey


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

I think me and a bunch of my friends can do better against the bulls than the nets are!!!


----------



## Petey

Deng smokes it, and Deng has 10 points.

He's on my KVBL team.

Carter hits. Ackward shot.

Nets down 11.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

deng wit the corner jay

carter finally connects

songaila wit the shot

22-9 BULLS

1:00 left in the 1st


----------



## Petey

Duhon to Songalia, and hits.

Nets turn it over.

10 points is the season NBA low for points in a quarter.

Nets have 9 right now.

Hinrich misses.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

22-9 Bulls WTF? That must be a all time Nets low score. What a pathetic team


----------



## Petey

Carter triple teams in the post.

Foul by the goofy Bulls rookie.

Carter to the line.

Misses the 1st.

DAMNIT.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover nets

hinrich misses

carter gets triple teamed, draws the foul

misses the first ft..
makes the second

22-10 BULLS


----------



## Netted

They don't look like they care.


----------



## Petey

Carter goes 1 of 2.

Nets are tied with the NBA season low for a quarter at the moment.

Hinirich misses, but fouled.

Nets will have 12.8 left at the FT to score.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

hinrich misses, but gets fouled

DAMIT!

hinrich to the line for two
makes both fts

krstic hits the buzzer beater

22-12 BULLS


----------



## GM3

Worst quarter ever?


----------



## Petey

Kirk hits both.

Nets down 14.

Vaughn to Krstic... Krstic at the BUZZER and scores!

Take that Bulls!

You can keep that NBA season low!

24-12, Bulls at the end of the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Hey!!!!

The Game Started 40 Minutes Ago!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

That buzzer beater by Krstic was the lone bright spot of the game.


----------



## Omega

ghoti said:


> Hey!!!!
> 
> The Game Started 40 Minutes Ago!!!!!!


 lmao.


----------



## Vinsane

Carter and jefferson have to be on the floor


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Put ****ing Zoran in... we need someone off the bench who will SCORE.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm going to eat a brownie with sprinkles:soapbox:


----------



## GM3

To make it worse: Knicks lead Pacers by 14.


----------



## ghoti

After last night's performance, it's good to see that kind of effort in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Vinsane

whose on the floor


----------



## Petey

Bulls miss to start, big goofy Bulls rookie over the back.

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Mark Jackson - "The problem isn't offense"... we scored 12 point in a quarter and the problem isnt offense?


----------



## pinoyboy231

nets finally get a good defensive stop

luke scensier called on the looseball foul, hes replaced by harrington

krstic misses the rainbow

wright comes in for the nets


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

What r the nets doing right now? sleeping? WAke up and play the game u bums!!!


----------



## Petey

RJ to Krstic, misses.

Harrington misses, Krstic board.

What an ugly game.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

NJ Grand NJ said:


> Mark Jackson - "The problem isn't offense"... we scored 12 point in a quarter and the problem isnt offense?


LOL, Bulls called on a foul.

Kidd back.

Krstic, to Wright, back, Krstic hits.

Nets only down 10 now.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

duhon called on da foul

wright to krstic for the beautiful layup

24-14 BULLS


----------



## Vuchato

Grandmazter3 said:


> Worst quarter ever?


CONSPIRACY THEORY TIME!

Nets players (and maybe Rod) got together w/out Frank and decided to suck to get the starters some rest and all the bench some playing time so they might be able to do something


----------



## ghoti

NJ Grand NJ said:


> Mark Jackson - "The problem isn't offense"... we scored 12 point in a quarter and the problem isnt offense?


Lawrence Frank wrote that on Mark's arm.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Krstic the only one who showed up so far


----------



## Petey

Wright called on a foul.

Sonaglia can't hit as Krstic contests.

Foul on Songlia, Cliff's shot is waived off.

Nocinni in for Deng.

Nice.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

songaila gets blocked

kidd back in for the nets

robinson gets fouled

nocioni in for deng

turnover nets

duhon hits the three 

27-14 BULLS


----------



## Petey

Nets turn it over, Duhon w/ the 3.

Nets down 13.

-Petey


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Petey said:


> LOL, Bulls called on a foul.
> 
> Kidd back.
> 
> Krstic, to Wright, back, Krstic hits.
> 
> Nets *only* down 10 now.
> 
> -Petey


That seems like an eternity to comebac from that!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic for the long standing shot.

Nets down 11.

Nets need more stops.

And bring back Carter and RJ.

Bulls can't hit.

KRSTIC W/ THE STUFF!!!

-Petey


----------



## DareToBeYinka

GO KRSTIC!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## pinoyboy231

wright misses, offensive board krstic

krstic gets the jumper to fall

turnover bulls

krstic wit the facial

U JUST GOT NENOWNED!!!!!!!

27-18 BULLS


----------



## Netted

Thank god for Krstic!

11 of the Nets 18 points!


----------



## ghoti

HEY NENAD!!

Go back to the bus and get everybody else!!!!!!


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Krstic, looking like TD!


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover kidd

turnover bulls

kidd to rj for da SLAM DUNK

timeout bulls

things turnin around

27-20 BULLS


----------



## Petey

Gordon can't hit, RJ board.

Nets turn it over, Bulls turn it over.

Kidd to RJ... on the break, finishes.

Nets down only 7.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

I wonder what would happen if something happened to Ben Gordon at halftime. :cannibal: I'm off to Chicago


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

ghoti said:


> HEY NENAD!!
> 
> Go back to the bus and get everybody else!!!!!!


LMAO!!!


----------



## GM3

My angry letters to the Nets:

Dear Nets,

You Suck!

Sincerely,
Grandmazter3


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Grandmazter3 said:


> My angry letters to the Nets:
> 
> Dear Nets,
> 
> You Suck!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Grandmazter3


My angry letters to the Nets:

Dear Nets,

You Suck!

Sincerely,
Grandmazter3
U have to make it bigger to make it better !!!!!!!!


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Great defense by Wright!


----------



## Petey

Wright w/ the deflection again.

Nocinni comes up short.

Kidd to... Cliff, hits.

Nets down 5.

Nets making a run w/o Carter.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

nocioni wit the airball

wright wit active hands on the defensive end

robinson wit the jay!

27-22 BULLS

8-0 run by the nets


----------



## Omega

ghoti said:


> HEY NENAD!!
> 
> Go back to the bus and get everybody else!!!!!!


 lmao. ghoti's on a roll


----------



## Netted

ghoti said:


> HEY NENAD!!
> 
> Go back to the bus and get everybody else!!!!!!


:laugh: classic


----------



## pinoyboy231

turnover bulls

allen in for songaila

nets shooting 83 % in the second quarter

kidd to krstic for the alleyoop layup

27-24 BULLS


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Krstic is a MACHINE!


----------



## GM3

WTF? I switch channels and they go on a run?


----------



## Petey

Bulls with another turnover.

Allen in.

Tyson and Allen on the floor.

Where is Carter?

Kidd to Krstic w/ the lob.

Krstic pulls the Nets to 3 down.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Nenad completely turned this game around!

He worked so hard the other guys had no choice but to step it up.

GO NENAD!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

RJ WIT THE 3 ball!

27-27


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Tied ****ing Game!!!!


----------



## Petey

Allen misses.

Kidd to RJ for the 3!!!

*TIE GAME!

LOL

WHERE IS EVERYONE?*

13-0 run...

-Petey


----------



## Omega

jizzy said:


> I wonder what would happen if something happened to Ben Gordon at halftime. :cannibal: I'm off to Chicago


 dare i say no one has used the cannibal smiley better. lmao


----------



## Jizzy

I'm going to call Krstic, Neno from now on


----------



## GM3

Wright a 7th man? I dont think so!


----------



## Petey

Allen hits, and Wright hits to tie the game.

Krstic even has an assist.

Kirk hits a 3.

WHERE IS CARTER?

Krstic hits again.

-Petey


----------



## Vuchato

Trade Vince! let RJ and Krstic do all the shooting!


----------



## pinoyboy231

allen wit the dunk

krstic to wright for the layup

hinrich wit the 3

krstic connects AGAIN!

nocioni wit the air ball

chandler keeps it alive

nocioni again but hits 

34-31 BULLS


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

I already kno who gonna be playa of the game if we win or lose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NENAD


----------



## Netted

Grandmazter3 said:


> WTF? I switch channels and they go on a run?


Quick.... go back to where you were.


----------



## Petey

Nocinni gets air, Tyson board. Nocinni hits the 3 after.

RJ hits.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Allen to the cross over misses.

Kidd board.

Nets ball movement.

Kidd for 3!!!

Nets up 1!

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj wit the rainbow

allen misses

kidd wit the 3 ball!

we all doin this wit out carter

36-35 NETS


----------



## justasking?

ghoti said:


> HEY NENAD!!
> 
> Go back to the bus and get everybody else!!!!!!


LOL!!!! :laugh: :laugh: Nice one! :clap:


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

THIS is Nets basketball... we haven't seen this in a while. Now VC has to stop taking bad shots.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Nets up 1!

NENAD IS THE MAN!!


----------



## Petey

Bulls can't hit.

Nets timeout.

Little less than 5 to play.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Netted- said:


> Quick.... go back to where you were.


I will do that! I must sacrifice for the greater good!


----------



## XRay34

ahhh what do u know come home and find out nets losing AGAIN

soon bulls will pass us up and we'll be 9th seed


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

pinoyboy231 said:


> rj wit the rainbow
> 
> allen misses
> 
> kidd wit the 3 ball!
> 
> *we all doin this wit out carter*
> 
> 36-35 NETS


Woah Carter keep resting!!!!


----------



## ghoti

Vuchato said:


> Trade Vince! let RJ and Krstic do all the shooting!


You mean two 49% shooters? What a novel idea!


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> ahhh what do u know come home and find out nets losing AGAIN
> 
> soon bulls will pass us up and we'll be 9th seed




Get the **** out of here


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Wright is playing great defense, by the way.


----------



## scooterkidd528

thats what im talking about!!
these are the nets that ive known to grow and love!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Carter15Nets said:


> ahhh what do u know come home and find out nets losing AGAIN
> 
> soon bulls will pass us up and we'll be 9th seed



man **** off


----------



## GM3

Seriously trade Carter fo Marcus Camby and Nene! Do IT!


----------



## ghoti

Man, Nenad saved the day. :clap:

I hope this game ends well.


----------



## pinoyboy231

nets shootin 92% in the second quarter


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Finally i can breath!!!!!!!!! the nets were making me choke before.... good thats over wit!!


----------



## XRay34

Nocioni u ugly f


----------



## Petey

Btw before the time out, Carter had blocked Kirk.

Still Bulls board.

Nocinni hits a 3 again.

-Petey


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

Carter15Nets said:


> ahhh what do u know come home and find out nets losing AGAIN
> 
> soon bulls will pass us up and we'll be 9th seed


what do you mean pass "us" up? u aint no fan bra get the **** outta here before you cause more problems


----------



## Jizzy

I demand Petey ban Wade3Heat right now. He's not a nets fan and is baiting. Cmon, in my early days here, i got banned 5 days for saying the word **** and he baits 24/7 and is still on here.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

pinoyboy231 said:


> nets shootin *92% in the second quarter*


WOWZERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Krstic to Cliff, Cliff hits.

Tie game.

Krstic having a good all around game.

Krstic board.

Kidd to Wright, RJ cutting, and takes a hard foul.

Where is out flagrant?

-Petey


----------



## jmk

*THIS* is what my other thread was about.


----------



## pinoyboy231

bulls miss, keep it alive

nocioni hits the three again

i dislike nocioni very much

robinson makes it

bulls miss

kidd to wright to rj, rj gets fouled 

rj sits, carter replaces him


----------



## XRay34

i love u too jizzy


----------



## Vinsane

whose on the floor


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

Grandmazter3 said:


> Seriously trade Carter fo Marcus Camby and Nene! Do IT!


seriously that is the most ridiculous trade i have ever heard in my life


----------



## ghoti

Don't take out Nenad!!

He's a young kid and he's not in any foul trouble. Let him play. 44 minutes.


----------



## NETSFAN3526

kidd and RJ and Krstic are on fire!!! nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire:


----------



## pinoyboy231

robinson sits, collins replaces him

goaltending called on the nets..? 



that scehinser guy looks so weird..

timeout


----------



## Petey

...

Game tied at 38-38, Bulls ball.

Kirk to Gordon, to Gordon, to Nocinni, to a big goofy rookie, Nets goal tend?

Wait

Bulls goal tend as his hand went under the NET... LOL

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> Don't take out Nenad!!
> 
> He's a young kid and he's not in any foul trouble. Let him play. 44 minutes.


And the Nets do have 4 days off right?

-Petey


----------



## Petey

NETSFAN3526 said:


> kidd and RJ and Krstic are on fire!!! nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire:


 Welcome to BBB.net; sure you will love it here.

-Petey


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Frank will probably put Padgett in for Krstic now...


----------



## Jizzy

LMAO!!!! 3 Pacers dancing before the game the Knicks and Pacers game and they get blown out by the KNICKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Petey said:


> And the Nets do have *4 days off right*?
> 
> -Petey


I think so!!!!


----------



## NETSFAN3526

i will


----------



## Petey

Wait, changed to a foul on Collins, but bucket wasn't good still.

Misses both.

-Petey


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

DareToBeYinka said:


> Frank will probably put Padgett in for Krstic now...


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hes untouchable right now!!! Darn u frank!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

haha jackson just called schensher carrot top!

they changed it to a foul on collins

schensher misses both fts

vc misses the long three

nets keep it alive

kidd to krstic for the slam!

40-38

krstic has 17 points!


----------



## Netted

Is Schensher (aka the goofy Bulls rookie) the kid from the Cher movie _Mask_ all grown up?


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 3.

Collins w/ the tip.

Kidd to Krstic!!!

HITS w/ the slam.

Bulls can't convert.

Pass to Krstic, can't handle.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

allen misses

turnover nets 

krstic forces the offensive foul


----------



## Petey

KRSTIC takes the offensive foul!

KRSTIC IS EVERYWHERE!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Neno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get that bwoy a towel, he's on fire


----------



## pinoyboy231

vc to wright for the jumper!!

woo hoooo

hinrich gets the kind roll

42-40 NETS


----------



## Petey

Wright gets the roll.

*Nets up 4!!!*

Kirk gets the roll.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Is this a joke?

Krstic in the post.

Krsitc now has 19.

Bulls can't hit.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic again!

allen misses

collins misses... 

foul called on wright

vc and collins are the only ones who missed for us in the second quarter


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Nenad the destroyer!


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

*Nenad Kristic!!!!!!*

boo Jason Collins!!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Collins, can't hit.

Collins is 0-11 over the last 3 games.

Wright called on the foul. Nets had 1 to give.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kirk can't hit.

Kicked out of bounds.

Bulls ball with .5 left.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

bulls have the last possesion of the game

hinrich misses

ball goes out of bounds off nets

0.5 secs left

nocioni back in 

nocioni hits it!

44-42 NETS

wow nocioni..

i hate him


----------



## XRay34

how the f u make that bs

givce ma f n break


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

WOW what a shot by the freaking ugly nocioni


----------



## Petey

Duhon to Noccini and hits.

44-42, Nets at the half.

-Petey


----------



## Netted

Nocioni looks related to Rick Carlisle. Doesn't he?


----------



## XRay34

nocioni that ugly f continues to kill us


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Good run by nets to keep this game going!!!!!! At first, i thought this was a goner!!!!! Go job nets now finish the bulls!!!!!! only 24 min of game left to see!!!!!!


----------



## Omega

rookie for bulls


----------



## Petey

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Good run by nets to keep this game going!!!!!! At first, i thought this was a goner!!!!! Go job nets now finish the bulls!!!!!! only 24 min of game left to see!!!!!!


JKidd time baby!

And Skiles knows it!

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15nets i seriously want to know are you truely a nets fan?


----------



## GM3

Nenad the Destroyer

Fuglyoni!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> rookie for bulls


ewwwww he looks weird!!! lol


----------



## Vinsane

they need to get vince goin we know what happens when he doesnt play a good offensive game


----------



## Omega

Carter15Nets said:


> nocioni that ugly f continues to kill us


 us?? US? no you are not one of us. please refrain from plural pronouns involving real Nets fans. thanks


----------



## NEWARK NETS

nenad's having a hell of a game much props


----------



## NETSFAN3526

here are some stats


Kidd: 3PTS 9AST 6REB 1BLK
Carter: 5PTS 1AST 4REB
Jefferson: 9PTS 2AST 4REB
Krstic: 19PTS 2AST 5REB
Cliff and wright: 4 PTS each


----------



## AJC NYC

well we all know Vince will get his


----------



## Omega

NETSFAN3526 said:


> here are some stats
> 
> 
> Kidd: 3PTS 9AST 6REB 1BLK
> Carter: 5PTS 1AST 4REB
> Jefferson: 9PTS 2AST 4REB
> Krstic: 19PTS 2AST 5REB
> Cliff and wright: 4 PTS each


 i smell a TD for kidd. AND HURRAY FOR ME AND MY 1000th post. its a celebration *****es!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15nets i seriously want to know are you truely a nets fan??


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

NETSFAN3526 said:


> here are some stats
> 
> 
> Kidd: 3PTS 9AST 6REB 1BLK
> Carter: 5PTS 1AST 4REB
> Jefferson: 9PTS 2AST 4REB
> Krstic: 19PTS 2AST 5REB
> Cliff and wright: 4 PTS each


kidd:-im smelling a triple double!!!!
Krstic: 19PTS 2AST 5REB - keep it coming!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

Krstic has been huge. He single-handedly brought back the Nets from the dead. 

Wright has been doing well too.


----------



## Anima

Damn, Kristic has 19 already? What are the chances of him getting 40?


----------



## AJC NYC

NENAD will play like this forever HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i smell a TD for kidd. AND HURRAY FOR ME AND MY 1000th post. its a celebration *****es!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats to ur 1000th post!!! :cheers:


----------



## AJC NYC

Soon I will get my 1000th post


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Anima said:


> Damn, Kristic has 19 already? What are the chances of him getting 40?


hopefully at this rate he'll get a new career high!!!!! (which was 28 at Orlando 04/02/05)


----------



## Netted

I never thought Nenad would be the one to show the energy and pull the team out of it's funk. He seems more like a follower than the leader type. Good for him. :clap:


----------



## AJC NYC

THIS WILL BE the START OF THE NETS 20 game winning streak you'll see
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

This must be Nenad's best game


----------



## GM3

Wright with 4 points, maybe he will get his career high with 8! sweet!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

AJC NYC said:


> THIS WILL BE the START OF THE NETS 20 game winning streak you'll see
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I WISH!!!!!!!! :raised_ey


----------



## AJC NYC

Nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega

whats his FG%??? nenads?


----------



## AJC NYC

Nets!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Sorry guys, have to go.

Be back later.

-Petey


----------



## Anima

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> hopefully at this rate he'll get a new career high!!!!! (which was 28 at Orlando 04/02/05)


 I hope so and I think he will as long as his teammates keep getting him the ball.


----------



## Anima

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> whats his FG%??? nenads?


 75%


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Anima said:


> I hope so and I think he will as long as *his teammates keep getting him the ball*.


They Better or I'll shoot them!! lol! Why wouldnt they hes carrying them on his back hes on fire any one have any water!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## pinoyboy231

deng shoots over rj, hes been hot

vc misses the three

last touched by bulls

nets ball


----------



## Anima

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> They Better or I'll shoot them!! lol! Why wouldnt they hes carrying them on his back hes on fire any one have any water!!! :clap: :clap:


 You would think so but I have seen some bigs get big off. numbers in the first half (20+) and then never see the ball again.


----------



## pinoyboy231

gordon connects

carter hits the 3!

nets up by 5

51-46


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Anima said:


> You would think so but I have seen some bigs get big off. numbers in the first half (20+) and then never see the ball again.


GRRRRR!! We will just wait and see wont we?


----------



## justasking?

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i smell a TD for kidd. AND HURRAY FOR ME AND MY 1000th post. its a celebration *****es!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations! :cheers:


----------



## pinoyboy231

allen misses, rebounded by kidd

carter misses the fadeaway

krstic called on the foul


----------



## Netted

Anima said:


> You would think so but I have seen some bigs get big off. numbers in the first half (20+) and then never see the ball again.


Very true. So far it's the Vince show again.


----------



## pinoyboy231

deng again! hes 7/8 14 points

krstic misses

hinrich swoosh

51-50 NETS


----------



## HB

I dont think jmk will be too happy with Vince shooting so much


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter hits! hes feelin it

hinrich misses the three, rebounded by rj

vc gets fouled 

vc gets fouled again- shooting foul
makes one of two

songaila in for allen

54-50 NETS


----------



## justasking?

pinoyboy231 said:


> carter hits! hes feelin it
> 
> hinrich misses the three, rebounded by rj
> 
> vc gets fouled
> 
> vc gets fouled again- shooting foul
> makes one of two
> 
> songaila in for allen
> 
> 54-50 NETS


good game thread pinoyboy231 :clap: :cheers:


----------



## pinoyboy231

deng gets blocked by carter

ball goes out of bounds off bulls

carter cant convert

hinrich with the beautiful layup

bulls called on the goaltend, rjs shot counts

56-52 NETS


----------



## Vinsane

rj wtf


----------



## pinoyboy231

songaila wit the swoosh

turnover nets 

hinrich converts 

collins misses

songaila gets blocked, gets his own rebound misses again

krstic gets fouled to the basket

timeout


----------



## Vinsane

vc is havin a good quarter lets keep him gooin


----------



## justasking?

Are they going with the 5 who made a run for the Nets in the 2nd quarter? I hope they revert back to that unit.


----------



## AND1NBA

Damn these Bull announcers are just AWFUL! How did these fools ever get the announcing job? They barely say anything. There's more silence then play-by-play. I'm falling a sleep over here. I never thought I was going to say this, but I miss Marv and Mark. Please NBA TV, switch to the YES feed! I'm begging you! :dead:


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

AND1NBA said:


> Damn these Bull announcers are just AWFUL! How did these fools ever get the announcing job? They barely say anything. There's more silence then play-by-play. I'm falling a sleep over here. I never thought I was going to say this, but I miss Marv and Mark. Please NBA TV, switch to the YES feed! I'm begging you! :dead:


haha lol!!!!! :starwars: :starwars:


----------



## ghoti

Mark needs to stop comparing Nenad to Chandler.

He is costing the Nets a lot of money!


----------



## XRay34

un fn real

kidd sux now


----------



## XRay34

thats a tech


----------



## pinoyboy231

chandler gets hit wit the technical foul

kidd hits the ft

krstic wit the jay!

61-58 NETS


----------



## Anima

OT, Anyone see the end of the C's/Wiz game? Wow, just wow.


----------



## pinoyboy231

tripping foul called on collins

nocioni in for chandler

duhon sinks the 3

61-61


----------



## XRay34

i dont care anymore

wide open 3's


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic misses 

duhon misses the three

krstic wit the jumper! 

he has 25 points!

63-61 NETS


----------



## Vinsane

uhm pass the ball to vc


----------



## pinoyboy231

nocioni fouled goin to the rim

timeout

krstic is on firee!!!

nfire: nfire: nfire: :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

What happened in the Celtics/Wizards game?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Lets just say you better not lose (Note: Since Jizzy feels free to evade 76er threads, I'll evade Nets threads, but only against Jizzy no one else).


----------



## justasking?

Anima said:


> OT, Anyone see the end of the C's/Wiz game? Wow, just wow.


What happened???


----------



## Anima

PP hit a sick three at the buzzer to win it. That the of reg. was pretty entertaining to. Raef had a big put back, hit two huge FTs, and blocked a layup to help send it into overtime with the help of GA who missed a jumper at the buzzer.


----------



## pinoyboy231

nocioni wit the and 1 

completes the 3 point play

bulls up by 1

vaughn in for kidd


----------



## GM3

Robinson misses

Bulls with a 1 point lead.


----------



## justasking?

Anima said:


> PP hit a sick three at the buzzer to win it. That the of reg. was pretty entertaining to. Raef had a big put back, hit two huge FTs, and blocked a layup to help send it into overtime with the help of GA who missed a jumper at the buzzer.


Wow, that certainly would have been great to watch! :clap:


----------



## pinoyboy231

hinrich loses it

nets ball

robinson misses

nocioni hits the three..

68-64 BULLS


----------



## Jizzy

What the hell Nocioni?


----------



## GM3

Nocioni hits a 3

4 point bull lead

RJ hits, basket counts and 1, way no basket. bull****

RJ makes 2 of 2

66-68 Bulls lead


----------



## justasking?

Well of course, Kidd sits and Vaughn comes in... and the offense stops as well. Terrible.


----------



## GM3

Hinrich misses

RJ misses the 3 at the buzzers

Chicago lead by 2


----------



## pinoyboy231

rj gets fouled, makes 2/2 

hinrich gets blocked by cliffy

nets have time

rj misses the three to beat the clock

68-66 BULLS


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

pinoyboy231 said:


> hinrich loses it
> 
> nets ball
> 
> robinson misses
> 
> nocioni hits the three..
> 
> 68-64 BULLS


Dang when i thought we were on a roll!!!!


----------



## JeRzEYKiDNeTz

How do you let Andre Nocioni beat you?


----------



## pinoyboy231

hey jerzeykidnetz! welcome to da board!


----------



## Vinsane

we need a big 4th from vince


----------



## Jizzy

I want this win badly


----------



## JeRzEYKiDNeTz

VC bull****s about taking over in 2nd half of season

freakin liar


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

JeRzEYKiDNeTz said:


> How do you let Andre Nocioni beat you?


Welcome to BBB.net!! Have fun!!!


----------



## JeRzEYKiDNeTz

omg jake vaughn is in


----------



## Gmister

Bring back Wright. He could lock down Nocioni.


----------



## GM3

defensive 3 on bulls

RJ hits

Kidd in for Vaughn.

Kidd, Vaughn


----------



## GM3

RJ cant finish the dunk, pulls the rim

Bulls ball.


----------



## pinoyboy231

nets get bailed out, def 3 sec violation on the bull

rj makes the ft

kidd back in for vaughn

vc in for wright

rj misses the stuff!

kidd called on da foul

sideout bulls


----------



## justasking?

Gmister said:


> Bring back Wright. He could lock down Nocioni.


I know... he deserves some minute again after his good 2nd quarter.


----------



## GM3

Kidd, Carter, RJ, Cliffy, Krstic in

Kidd fouls Hinrich, non shooting

Nocionio gets the offensive board, foul on Krstic (3rd)

bulls ball.


----------



## pinoyboy231

deng misses

nocioni gets sandwiched in between two nets

krstic called on the foul, his 3rd personal

travel called on nocioni TAKE THAT


----------



## GM3

Travel on Nocioni

Bulls lead by 1

Songalia tips the ball out

Nets ball

Carter cant get the multiple tips

Hinrich misses

Songalia gets the call

goes for 2

Hits 2 of 2

70-67 Bulls, 3 point lead.


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic looses the ball, goes out of bounds off songaila

carter misses, tips it misses, tips it, misses.

on the other end bulls miss, tips it, misses

robinson called on the foul 

songaila goes 2/2

70-67 BULLS


----------



## Vinsane

i rather vince take jumpers


----------



## XRay34

its bs like that pisses me

rj misses easy dunk and vc misses 5 layups


----------



## XRay34

nets already over limit with 9:43


----------



## GM3

Krstic with the slam!

1 point bull lead

Krstic with 27

Deng cant hit, gets the foul on Wright we are over the limit now with 9:43 to play.


----------



## GM3

Deng cant hit 1 of 2

71-69 Bulls

miss, dunks, lay ups and dumb fouls

Krstic gets the offensive board

29 for Krstic!!!!

tied game @ 71


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Grandmazter3 said:



> Krstic with the slam!
> 
> 1 point bull lead
> 
> Krstic with 27
> 
> Deng cant hit, gets the foul on Wright we are over the limit now with 9:43 to play.


Cmon krstic make one more bucket for a career high LOL!!!


----------



## XRay34

omg ticky tack foul 2 more fts

bulls will shoot 80 free throws this quarter


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm still trying to figure out that foul on Krstic...Nocioni goes running full blast to get a rebound and rams right into Nenad but yet Krstic gets called for the foul? He was minding his own business and got ran over by a freaking train! How's that a foul on Krstic?!


----------



## GM3

Wright fouls, Deng will shoot 2

hits both

73-71 Bulls


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd to krstic for the SLAM

krstic has 27 points his new season high

good defence by wright, but fouls deng

deng goes 1/2

carter misses the three

two bulls run into each other

krstic recovers it DUNKS IT

29 points for him a career high for him

wright called on the foul his 4th 

deng goes 2/2

73-71 BULLS


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Deng cant hit 1 of 2
> 
> 71-69 Bulls
> 
> miss, dunks, lay ups and dumb fouls
> 
> Krstic gets the offensive board
> 
> 29 for Krstic!!!!
> 
> tied game @ 71


Just give the ball to Krstic. He is the reason why we are still in this game.


----------



## SetShotWilly

May be we should send Carter to D-League


----------



## HB

Nenad is possessed today


----------



## GM3

Nets lose it

get it back Bulls cant finish

Travel on RJ, dumb ***


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd loses it

songaila misses

rj called on the travel

timeout


----------



## Vincanity15311

god dammit...finish


----------



## XRay34

this is just awful guys wow

nets since all-star break remind of nets from 1st 22 games

and utter joke no runs no excitement no intensity stupid turnovers etc.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

YAy Congrats to Nenad!!! HE has a new career HigH!!!!!!!! ALL HAIL KRSTIC!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Goddamit, RJ cmon


----------



## pinoyboy231

r u kidding me carter15nets? dude if ur this negative just dont post... damn


----------



## Anima

Nice! Kristic with a new career high. Now he only needs 11 more to get 40.


----------



## XRay34

pinoyboy231 said:


> r u kidding me carter15nets? dude if ur this negative just dont post... damn



maybe if nets didnt play negative i wouldnt be negative

tell yo team homeboy

we just suck


----------



## XRay34

75-71 Bulls


----------



## GM3

Back from Time out

Bulls lead by 2


Deng hits the jumper.

4 point bulls lead

Carter hits

2 point lead


----------



## pinoyboy231

deng hits! wit rj all up his grill

vc off the screen for the swish

nocioni for 3

78-73 BULLS


----------



## XRay34

Nocioni 3

78-73 Bulls


----------



## neoxsupreme

Feed the ball to Curly some more.


----------



## GM3

Nocioni hits another 3, 5 point lead

Carter gets the foul will shoot 2

Carter WTF 6/20?

Carter makes both 3 point lead.


----------



## pinoyboy231

vc gets fouled he goes 2/2

nets down by 3


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

neoxsupreme said:


> Feed the ball to Curly some more.


THats wht ive been saying!!!!!!!!!! :clown: :clown:


----------



## GM3

Nocioni cant hit

Kidd cant hit a 3 after a miss by RJ

24 sec on Bulls

Time Out Nets 3 point Bulls lead.


----------



## pinoyboy231

nocioni misses, kidd fights for the rebound

krstic misses, kidd misses

chandler back in for chicago

duhon misses the layup

shot clock violation on bulls

timeout nets

6:30 left in the 4th

bulls up by 3

68-65


----------



## Omega

what quarter is it??


----------



## Gmister

Carter15Nets said:


> maybe if nets didnt play negative i wouldnt be negative
> 
> tell yo team homeboy
> 
> we just suck


Whats your problem? You need to chillax with all that anger. What ever it is about don't take it out on the Nets or their fans, and good luck finding an anger management facility cause u seriously need one.


----------



## GM3

Nocioni 4/6 from 3 point land. Killing us.


----------



## neoxsupreme

pinoyboy231 said:


> nocioni misses, kidd fights for the rebound
> 
> krstic misses, kidd misses
> 
> chandler back in for chicago
> 
> duhon misses the layup
> 
> shot clock violation on bulls
> 
> timeout nets
> 
> 6:30 left in the 4th
> 
> bulls up by 3
> 
> *68-65*


That's not the score.


----------



## pinoyboy231

some net fans here in chicago


----------



## XRay34

its over guys

offense is just not good


----------



## mjm1

damn carter is murdering US


----------



## pinoyboy231

my bad...


----------



## XRay34

lol kidd finally hits a 3 and its over the whistle
what a bum


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Nocioni hits another 3, 5 point lead
> 
> Carter gets the foul will shoot 2
> 
> Carter WTF 6/20?
> 
> Carter makes both 3 point lead.


Yup. Terrible FG% for him.


----------



## XRay34

Bulls now opening up the game

going to line chance for 7 point lead with 5 minutes to go.


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> its over guys
> 
> offense is just not good


GET OFF THIS FORUM!


----------



## Vinsane

wright doesnt need to be outt there


----------



## pinoyboy231

wright gets rejected by chandler

wright called on the foul his 5th

chandler goes 1/2

81-75 BULLS


----------



## GM3

Net fans at the areana sweet!

Carter draws foul on Hinrich. non shootin 2nd team foul

Bad shot by Carter

Nocioni hits 5 point lead

Foul on Chandler, 5 on him.

Wright gets blocked by Chandler

Wright fouls, Chandler will shoot 2

Chandler hits 1 of 2

6 point Bull lead


----------



## Jizzy

****


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter gets fouled , he goes 2/2

krstic called on the goaltending..

wright wit the airball.. wat u doin man

hinrich scores!!

85-77 BULLS

SLOW DOWN DAMIT


----------



## XRay34

bulls up 8 now

game over folks

32-28

1 game up on sixers on L side


----------



## mjm1

the game is over


----------



## GM3

Carter draws foul hits both

4 point bulls lead

goaltend by Krstic, 6 point bull lead.

Wright gets nothing

Hinrich hits 8 point bull lead. Time Out Nets


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Carter's pretty clutch, when he wants to be.


----------



## Vinsane

nets lose 
wright should not be out there


----------



## XRay34

you guys keep bashing people like me and mjm1

next time start being non-homers and bash ur team for once.


----------



## Vincanity15311

wright is so afraid to do n e thing


----------



## Farmer77

Oh man, take Wright out already.


----------



## mjm1

i just dont understand whats wrong with this team WHAT THE **** IS WRONG WITH THIS TEAM


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> you guys keep bashing people like me and mjm1
> 
> next time start being non-homers and bash ur team for once.




Aren't you a Heat fan????? Go bash the Heat for once


----------



## justasking?

Can Krstic be the one to take the shots please?


----------



## GM3

Carter cost us this game. In this 4th alone all his jumpers have been on bad shots which has led to an easy basket by the Bulls.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Who's playing D on Hinrich and Nocioni?????!!!!! They're killing us!


----------



## neoxsupreme

C'mon Nets! :gopray:
Vince, Kidd, somebody step up.


----------



## pinoyboy231

y wud i bash my team when theres still plenty of ****ing time in the game


----------



## XRay34

somethigns wrong with vc


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter misses 

nocioni misses

cliffy in for wright

rj to the rim connects and gets fouled! 

misses the ft

85-79 BULLS


----------



## AJC NYC

[strike]Carter15nets wants to have a threesum with shaq and wade
what a ***

Yeah i said it i hate u 
u **** 
i hate u Carter15nets[/strike]

*STOP THIS CRAP.*


----------



## justasking?

Krstic is 13 of 20... RJ is 6 of 12... VC is 6 of 22!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

duhon misses 

kidd misses the three

duhon misses the three

cmon we gotta connect

rj misses the three!

STOP SHOOTIN JUMPERS!

timeout bulls


----------



## mjm1

what are they doing attack the RIMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## XRay34

offense is terrible
thats all i got to say

open shot and open shot ni inside presence

this is a .500 team pretty much.


----------



## Vinsane

justasking? said:


> Krstic is 13 of 20... RJ is 6 of 12... VC is 6 of 22!!!!


kristic cant shoot in the clutch though


----------



## Jizzy

Go and take a shot with me


----------



## Farmer77

What the hell was Wright doing before, passing the ball with 6 seconds left.


----------



## AJC NYC

[strike]Carter15nets wants to have a threesum with shaq and wade
what a ***

Yeah i said it i hate u 
u **** 
i hate u Carter15nets[/strike]

*STOP THIS CRAP.*


----------



## Vinsane

rj is now shootin to much it is crunch time pass the ball to vince u guys realize that the nets dont play until sunday after this


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Why does Vince always take dumb *** shots? I mean he has the talent of any superstar in this league but he just takes ackward shots all the freakin' time! I blame this on Frank, just letting his players do whatever they want.


----------



## mjm1

worst nets team in years


----------



## pinoyboy231

nocioni wit the layup

rj misses the layup..

87-79 

2 mins left in the 4th


----------



## AJC NYC

better than last years


----------



## XRay34

1 up on Sixers on L side now.

with hornets and red hot rockets coming up on road.


----------



## Jizzy

What a ****in pathetic team this is


----------



## justasking?

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Why does Vince always take dumb *** shots? I mean he has the talent of any superstar in this league but he just takes ackward shots all the freakin' time! I blame this on Frank, just letting his players do whatever they want.


And I pity Krstic. He did all he could do to save the team tonight.


----------



## neoxsupreme

justasking? said:


> Krstic is 13 of 20... RJ is 6 of 12... VC is 6 of 22!!!!


You forgot Kidd's 1 of 9. Kidd should have a triple double but he's not shooting well.


----------



## mjm1

**** This Team **** T:yheoprp"od
-[ Eyih2b


----------



## AJC NYC

[strike]Carter15nets wants to have a threesum with shaq and wade
what a ***

Yeah i said it i hate u 
u **** 
i hate u Carter15nets[/strike]

*STOP THIS CRAP.*


----------



## justasking?

neoxsupreme said:


> You forgot Kidd's 1 of 9. Kidd should have a triple double but he's not shooting well.


Yeah, that too. Kidd should stop shooting already. Terrible %!


----------



## pinoyboy231

nocioni misses

robinson misses the three..

**** **** ****

hinrich gets fouled 2/2


nets down by 10

timeout nets


----------



## Jizzy

****, ****, *****, **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

pinoyboy231 said:


> nocioni misses
> 
> robinson misses the three..
> 
> **** **** ****
> 
> hinrich gets fouled 2/2
> 
> 
> nets down by 10
> 
> timeout nets


11 in one minute, anyone!!!!! Vince carter where r u?!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311

this is frustrating.. now i get to spend the next 4 days thinking about how much we're struggling... i thought this was the easy stretch of the season..


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

RJ is pretty unclutch. I hope Vince can build up on his Nestie crunch time stats. Gotta catch up to Dirk :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34

AJC NYC said:


> better than last years



last year 42-40 with crap load of injuries

this year 32-28 and pretty much one of most healthiest teams so far this year

are u kidding me?

nets were much better last year, they would drop 110 and play great team ball

79 tonight another low scoring night just not same team. Rj or VC have to go

and please bring in a f'ns hooter who can spread the floor


we have no pure shooters this is why offense doesnt look smooth beause teams dont respect our players aiblity to hit, if had shooter would open up court.


----------



## Vinsane

nets lose
i dont get it why go to rj why i rather have kidd shootin in the crunch than have rj shootin
i dont care how many shots vince misses you always have the ball in the hands of your best player and not have him standin in the corner watchin


----------



## mjm1

i will officially stop posting for a while, this is so much unneeded stress in my life


----------



## Rollydog

So why wasn't Nenad getting shots? Was he getting doubled or was everyone else just jacking up bad shots.


----------



## KiddIsGod

Another awful loss. When will this stop?


----------



## Vinsane

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> 11 in one minute, anyone!!!!! Vince carter where r u?!!!


i dint get either how do u have your best player watchin


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

I guess that's that.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Why is the nets struggling!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????? SOMEONE TELL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

justasking? said:


> good game thread pinoyboy231 :clap: :cheers:



thanks justasking? i dint see this post before


----------



## mjm1

JUST FIRE FRANK, JUST FIRE HIM ALREADY


----------



## fruitcake

well we have a slight chance.


----------



## Jizzy

Great now we have 4 days off and more time to think about this struggle. **** the NBA


----------



## justasking?

Vinsane said:


> i dint get either how do u have your best player watchin


So far, has he been playing like he is the best player tonight?


----------



## pinoyboy231

dang... this is very very upsetting...


----------



## Vinsane

just take out the starters


----------



## fruitcake

not anymore...


----------



## pinoyboy231

did collins just dunk?! O M G

92-81


----------



## Omega

i have to know how in the hell does frank have a job. this man has some of the best talent but he cant do **** with it.


----------



## pinoyboy231

i think frank kept wright in too long in the 4th..

we hardly ran ne plays for krstic in the last 5 mins of the game!....


----------



## fruitcake

justasking? said:


> So far, has he been playing like he is the best player tonight?


still shoulda got the ball more near the end of the 4th.


----------



## pinoyboy231

we just blew an 8 game winning streak against the bulls...

their last win against us was april 2003

frank still doesnt get his 100th win..


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

pinoyboy231 said:


> we just blew an 8 game winning streak against the bulls...
> 
> their last win against us was april 2003
> 
> *frank still doesnt get his 100th win*..


At this rate he may never will!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

we're so lucky we're leading the matchup against the cavs or else we'd be 4th place..


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Well this is going to be a long 4 day stretch for the players but moreso for us fans. Let's all watch as the sixers take the Atlantic division.


----------



## Vinsane

justasking? said:


> So far, has he been playing like he is the best player tonight?


it doesnt matter u always have the ball in ur best players hand
u think the lakers go to odom in the clutch
u think the celtics go to wally in the clutch
u think the wizard go to jamison in the clutch
the list goes on and on all of the above mentioned are capable of going off on any night but u dint give them the ball in the clutch time u always want the ball in the best players hand no matter what


----------



## justasking?

fruitcake said:


> still shoulda got the ball more near the end of the 4th.


YOu would prefer to give it to him tonight instead of giving it to Krstic who obviously had a better shooting night?


----------



## pinoyboy231

final score

95-87 BULLS

upsetting..


----------



## fruitcake

well.


----------



## Jizzy

Last years team compared to this years team...

Best, Buford, Jabari, old Vaughn, Thomas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Padgett, Murray, Mcinnis, Cliffy, Wrigh


----------



## Vinsane

pinoyboy231 said:


> we're so lucky we're leading the matchup against the cavs or else we'd be 4th place..


how many games do they play in the 4 days


----------



## fruitcake

just lost like 30,000 ucash


----------



## Farmer77

pinoyboy231 said:


> i think frank kept wright in too long in the 4th...



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> it doesnt matter u always have the ball in ur best players hand
> u think the lakers go to odom in the clutch
> u think the celtics go to wally in the clutch
> u think the wizard go to jamison in the clutch
> the list goes on and on all of the above mentioned are capable of going off on any night but u dint give them the ball in the clutch time u always want the ball in the best players hand no matter what


That worked great.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

jizzy said:


> Last years team compared to this years team...
> 
> Best, Buford, Jabari, old Vaughn, Thomas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Padgett, Murray, Mcinnis, Cliffy, Wrigh


ITS SO SAD THATS IT TRUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

justasking? said:


> YOu would prefer to give it to him tonight instead of giving it to Krstic who obviously had a better shooting night?



krstic had the hot hand.. we shoulda ran more plays for him in the 4th.. yet we didnt..

dang man this is really pissing me off.. 

we actually had an awesome 2nd quarter...

we came back.. then slipped away...

this team has to be consistent...

wen we lose a lead.. it slips away and we never get it back 

urgh..... :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinsane said:


> nets lose
> i dont get it why go to rj why i rather have kidd shootin in the crunch than have rj shootin
> i dont care how many shots vince misses you always have the ball in the hands of your best player and not have him standin in the corner watchin


I know how much a lot of you guys kind of dislike Vinsane but his sig says it all. Vince needs to get out of his shooting slump for the Nets to get back on track. Man, Kidd has been a monster of late but we're still not winning. In the past when Kidd puts up the type of numbers he's been putting up the past couple of weeks, wins would be automatic. Not anymore. The Nets have to try to make the offense easier for Carter so he can go off.


----------



## mjm1

fruitcake said:


> just lost like 30,000 ucash


as did i


----------



## Omega

jizzy said:


> Last years team compared to this years team...
> 
> Best, Buford, Jabari, old Vaughn, Thomas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Padgett, Murray, Mcinnis, Cliffy, Wrigh


 id soo take that bench right now


----------



## neoxsupreme

jizzy said:


> Last years team compared to this years team...
> 
> Best, Buford, Jabari, old Vaughn, Thomas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Padgett, Murray, Mcinnis, Cliffy, Wrigh


Last year's players played better defense and they were playing for contracts.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

jizzy said:


> Last years team compared to this years team...
> 
> Best, Buford, Jabari, old Vaughn, Thomas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Padgett, Murray, Mcinnis, Cliffy, Wrigh


 You forgot Veal, I really miss his energy and hustle. I remember how funny it was when Veal emulated Vince's dunk.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Thhhhhhhhis sucks......A barely playoff team just spanked the crap out of the Nets. Looked like the damn Spurs against us. :nonono:


----------



## jmk

Vince could go 4 of 35 next game and Krstic could go 10 of 10 and there'd still be these few people saying Vince needs to get more shots. Vince Carter is completely butchering the Nets offense. He has been horrible.

Best player? He may not even be the 2nd best player on this team right now.


----------



## Omega

jmk said:


> Vince could go 4 of 35 next game and Krstic could go 10 of 10 and there'd still be these few people saying Vince needs to get more shots. Vince Carter is completely butchering the Nets offense. He has been horrible.
> 
> Best player? He may not even be the 2nd best player on this team right now.


 he could go 20-20 next game but you'd still be saying to get rid of him. to each his own..


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> Vince could go 4 of 35 next game and Krstic could go 10 of 10 and there'd still be these few people saying Vince needs to get more shots. Vince Carter is completely butchering the Nets offense. He has been horrible.
> 
> Best player? He may not even be the 2nd best player on this team right now.


You do agree that Vince hasnt been playing good. Kristic, Kidd and RJ have been playing out of their minds yet its not resulting in wins. Doesnt that tell you something


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> it doesnt matter u always have the ball in ur best players hand
> u think the lakers go to odom in the clutch
> u think the celtics go to wally in the clutch
> u think the wizard go to jamison in the clutch
> the list goes on and on all of the above mentioned are capable of going off on any night but u dint give them the ball in the clutch time u always want the ball in the best players hand no matter what


Lakers 31-30
Celtics 25-35
Wizards 30-29

Good examples. Let's be more like those teams.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

I think the Nets are following a trend of losing to the younger teams lately, Indiana, Atl, Min, almost Toronto, and Sac. This really shows that Frank is having trouble adapting his defensive scheme and such. I mean its not an impossible to be a good defensive team, the Pistons do it all the time, regardless of who's on the court. These losses are a combination of our pus front and Frank being a pus.


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> You do agree that Vince hasnt been playing good. Kristic, Kidd and RJ have been playing out of their minds yet its not resulting in wins. Doesnt that tell you something


It tells me the players playing "out of their minds" are the ones that should take 25 shots.


----------



## jmk

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> he could go 20-20 next game but you'd still be saying to get rid of him. to each his own..


No, I wouldn't. 

And here's the scary thing. Vince is never going to come close to 20/20 the way he is playing, but he may very well go 6 for 35 sometime in the near future.


----------



## Omega

i really think a new coach would do wonders for this team.


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> It tells me the players playing "out of their minds" are the ones that should take 25 shots.


That also makes sense but outside of the fact that the offense sucks balls right now, how do you explain the defense?


----------



## Phenom Z28

ghoti said:


> It tells me the players playing "out of their minds" are the ones that should take 25 shots.


Can't argue with that...but it's not VC's fault that doesn't happen.


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> You do agree that Vince hasnt been playing good. Kristic, Kidd and RJ have been playing out of their minds yet its not resulting in wins. Doesnt that tell you something


Yes. Our bench is horrible. Lawrence Frank is not a very good coach. Vince Carter is completely butchering our offense.


----------



## HB

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i really think a new coach would do wonders for this team.


Maybe if they miss the playoffs turn will realize this


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> That also makes sense but outside of the fact that the offense sucks balls right now, how do you explain the defense?


If anyone besides Nenad decided to play the 1st quarter, the defense would have been more than adequate.


----------



## justasking?

pinoyboy231 said:


> krstic had the hot hand.. we shoulda ran more plays for him in the 4th.. yet we didnt..
> 
> dang man this is really pissing me off..
> 
> we actually had an awesome 2nd quarter...
> 
> we came back.. then slipped away...
> 
> this team has to be consistent...
> 
> wen we lose a lead.. it slips away and we never get it back
> 
> urgh..... :curse: :curse: :curse:


I agree. That is what is upsetting. Krstic was obviously playing well. He should have had more plays for him in the 4th. How many shots did he take? And VC was obviously having a bad game, so why force the issue? Give the ball to the man who has a hot hand! That's basic basketball.


----------



## jmk

I'd like to say that this was the best game of Nenad's career. Unbelievably agressive on *both* sides of the ball. Dare I say Nenad needs to be the "focal point" of the Nets offense.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

.......... ouch. My guy goes nuts and the team can't capitalize on it thanks to bad coaching... ouch.


----------



## Anima

OT once again.

PP shots verses the Wiz.

http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/9983/piercegamewinner0ks.gif

(I got it off another board, upps to GeraldGreenFan5 who posted it)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

I think vince needs to stop trying to be a hero!!! Give it to the guy whos been productive the whole game!!! Is that so hard???????????????????????????? GIVE THE DANG BALL TO KRSTIC MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmk

Anima said:


> OT once again.
> 
> PP shots verses the Wiz.
> 
> http://img425.imageshack.us/img425/9983/piercegamewinner0ks.gif
> 
> (I got it off another board, upps to GeraldGreenFan5 who posted it)


He hooked em'. Should have been an offensive foul.


----------



## Omega

jmk said:


> No, I wouldn't.
> 
> And here's the scary thing. Vince is never going to come close to 20/20 the way he is playing, but he may very well go 6 for 35 sometime in the near future.


 no one said he would. but its possible. its always possible. unlikely. but then again its unlikely for anyone not just vince. i was just getting at that no matter how well carter will play you and a host of other people will keep saying to trade him. frank is the reason for the team's and carter's struggles. if he could run a good offense and actually tell carter to stop isoing or stop running isos for carter for that matter then carter wouldnt have to deal with bad shots. we need screens and movement. no matter who has the ball the rest of the players stand there literally and watch. we need carter or rj runing around like rip and we need people to attack the rim. frank could say "hey guys attack the damn rim!!" but i doubt he does cause if he did the players would listen. and if the players don't listen then we wouldve heard about it and a move woulda been made at the deadline. but one wasnt. so a move needs to be made now and frank needs to go.


----------



## Anima

jmk said:


> He hooked em'. Should have been an offensive foul.


 You don't call a foul with seconds left in the game. You let the players decide who wins it instead.


----------



## HB

jmk said:


> I'd like to say that this was the best game of Nenad's career. Unbelievably agressive on *both* sides of the ball. Dare I say Nenad needs to be the "focal point" of the Nets offense.


Come on now, you are just being silly


----------



## Vinsane

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> I think vince needs to stop trying to be a hero!!! Give it to the guy whos been productive the whole game!!! Is that so hard???????????????????????????? GIVE THE DANG BALL TO KRSTIC MORE!!!!!!!!!


your funny that happens to vince all the time he has the hot hand forever and the nets start to runs plays for kristic and rj isolation plays just live with it the nets lost it is no one players fault they just couldnt get it done


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> your funny that happens to vince all the time he has the hot hand forever and the nets start to runs plays for kristic and rj isolation plays just live with it the nets lost it is no one players fault they just couldnt get it done


I do not remember Vince having the "hot hand". Are you talking about November?


----------



## ghoti

Anima said:


> You don't call a foul with seconds left in the game. You let the players decide who wins it instead.


Then they should have tackled him out of bounds.


----------



## jmk

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> no one said he would. but its possible. its always possible. unlikely. but then again its unlikely for anyone not just vince. i was just getting at that no matter how well carter will play you and a host of other people will keep saying to trade him. frank is the reason for the team's and carter's struggles. if he could run a good offense and actually tell carter to stop isoing or stop running isos for carter for that matter then carter wouldnt have to deal with bad shots. we need screens and movement. no matter who has the ball the rest of the players stand there literally and watch. we need carter or rj runing around like rip and we need people to attack the rim. frank could say "hey guys attack the damn rim!!" but i doubt he does cause if he did the players would listen. and if the players don't listen then we wouldve heard about it and a move woulda been made at the deadline. but one wasnt. so a move needs to be made now and frank needs to go.


I've never stated here that I wanted Vince traded. As for your other comments, is Vince completely braindead? Is he a puppet? Vince doesn't have to ISO and take a horrible shot every time he touches the ball, he chooses to. Vince shouldn't have to be told to take it to the rim. Vince shouldn't have to be told to pass the ball to the open man instead of taking a wild contested shot. I don't think Vince is retarded. So why does he need to be told? Perhaps Vince should go rent some basic basketball fundamentals tapes. He certainly needs them.


----------



## jmk

Anima said:


> You don't call a foul with seconds left in the game. You let the players decide who wins it instead.


Why even have refs, then? Why not just play streetball? If it's a foul 5 minutes into the game it's a foul with 5 seconds left in the game.


----------



## mjm1

jmk said:


> I've never stated here that I wanted Vince traded. As for your other comments, is Vince completely braindead? Is he a puppet? Vince doesn't have to ISO and take a horrible shot every time he touches the ball, he chooses to. Vince shouldn't have to be told to take it to the rim. Vince shouldn't have to be told to pass the ball to the open man instead of taking a wild contested shot. I don't think Vince is retarded. So why does he need to be told? Perhaps Vince should go rent some basic basketball fundamentals tapes. He certainly needs them.


idk, carter seems to be brain dead out there at times


----------



## Aurelino

Hbwoy said:


> Come on now, you are just being silly


Krstic really played solid on defense. He was getting up to block shots and being agreessive. He also closed-out well on D. (I think he also drew two charges)


----------



## Anima

ghoti said:


> Then they should have tackled him out of bounds.


 You know what I meant. You don't call a ticky foul at the end of a game when it can be won or lost.

The ONLY reason you guys don't like it is because the C's won.


----------



## ghoti

Anima said:


> You know what I meant. You don't call a ticky foul at the end of a game when it can be won or lost.
> 
> The ONLY reason you guys don't like it is because the C's won.


The way the Nets are playing, I'm more worried about the Wizards.


----------



## jmk

Anima said:


> You know what I meant. You don't call a ticky foul at the end of a game when it can be won or lost.
> 
> The ONLY reason you guys don't like it is because the C's won.


I'm actually a fan of Paul Pierce, but that was an obvious hook there.


----------



## HB

Aurelino said:


> Krstic really played solid on defense. He was getting up to block shots and being agreessive. He also closed-out well on D.


Oh I definitenly understand that and props to Nenad it was his night. But jmk made a comment as to Kristic being the focal point of the offense. Its not even worth it, am really disgusted in the so called offense the nets run right now


----------



## Anima

Fine, remember that the next time Vince, Kidd, or RJ is called for a ticky foul that decides the game. Lets see what you'll be saying then.

I have a feeling it wont be "good call."


----------



## Omega

jmk said:


> I've never stated here that I wanted Vince traded. As for your other comments, is Vince completely braindead? Is he a puppet? Vince doesn't have to ISO and take a horrible shot every time he touches the ball, he chooses to. Vince shouldn't have to be told to take it to the rim. Vince shouldn't have to be told to pass the ball to the open man instead of taking a wild contested shot. I don't think Vince is retarded. So why does he need to be told? Perhaps Vince should go rent some basic basketball fundamentals tapes. He certainly needs them.


 um look at your avatar and i remember the one before that with carter and the big red X. don't lie and say you want him to say. its obvious you don't

so then we shouldnt have any coaches then right?? i mean since the players do whatever they want and coaches must be completely tuned out by every player. and if frank is not at fault for the offense then who is?? the next rung on that chain of power is kidd. he is the leader right?? he is our point gaurd who runs the offense right? so why is he not calling the plays frank must be concocting over on that bench. is your answer "cause carter always has the ball in his hands"?? well who puts it there?


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

mjm1 said:


> idk, carter seems to be brain dead out there at times


 Why don't people realize that Vince does take it to the rim everynight. It's just that Frank is a retard and runs the same 2 plays everytime. Defences know how to stop Vince's effectiveness, they play him the same way, every single team. Now on the subject of Vince's wild shots, yes, I agree he's brain dead.


----------



## jmk

Hbwoy said:


> Oh I definitenly understand that and props to Nenad it was his night. But jmk made a comment as to Kristic being the focal point of the offense. Its not even worth it, am really disgusted in the so called offense the nets run right now


The Nets would benefit greatly from feeding it to Nenad consistently. If you have a 7 ft player with a sweet shoot and beautiful post moves, all while playing extremely agressive, how do you not make him a focal point of the offense?


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Oh I definitenly understand that and props to Nenad it was his night. But jmk made a comment as to Kristic being the focal point of the offense. Its not even worth it, am really disgusted in the so called offense the nets run right now


On 3/7/06 Krstic was the Nets' best offensive player.

What's the problem with that?


----------



## HB

ghoti said:


> On 3/7/06 Krstic was the Nets' best offensive player.
> 
> What's the problem with that?


And accoridng to jmk he SHOULD be the focal point of the nets offense. FOCAL meaning GO TO player right


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> And accoridng to jmk he SHOULD be the focal point of the nets offense. FOCAL meaning GO TO player right


If he means Krstic should touch the ball on every possession, I agree with him.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Focal doesn't mean go-to at the end of the game. It means a different offensive scheme that works inside-out, rather than the other way around. Considering that Krstic sets excellent picks, and plays a great two man game with VC, it shouldn't be seen as a negative for VC fans.


----------



## Phenom Z28

ghoti said:


> If he means Krstic should touch the ball on every possession, I agree with him.


No...focal point means the offense runs through him. It was a completely ridiculous statement.


----------



## Omega

Krstic All Star said:


> Focal doesn't mean go-to at the end of the game. It means a different offensive scheme that works inside-out, rather than the other way around. Considering that Krstic sets excellent picks, and plays a great two man game with VC, it shouldn't be seen as a negative for VC fans.


 i dont see it as a negative. defintitly not in the way you explained it. i think that would be great. but as long as frank is at the helm i doubt we will excell at much of anything


----------



## HB

Krstic All Star said:


> Focal doesn't mean go-to at the end of the game. It means a different offensive scheme that works inside-out, rather than the other way around. Considering that Krstic sets excellent picks, and plays a great two man game with VC, it shouldn't be seen as a negative for VC fans.


I totally agree and have constantly said that Vince and Kristic work well together. Am just really frustrated right now, Vince isnt playing so hot and Frank just keeps running the same plays that arent freaking working. Philly is playing real good and the nets just seem to be in a downwards spiral. Very trying times


----------



## purplehaze89

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> No...focal point means the offense runs through him. It was a completely ridiculous statement.


Krstic should get the ball on most of the possessions. He knows what to do with teh ball, a very smart player. vince on the hand, is just brain dead at times.


----------



## jmk

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> um look at your avatar and i remember the one before that with carter and the big red X. don't lie and say you want him to say. its obvious you don't
> 
> so then we shouldnt have any coaches then right?? i mean since the players do whatever they want and coaches must be completely tuned out by every player. and if frank is not at fault for the offense then who is?? the next rung on that chain of power is kidd. he is the leader right?? he is our point gaurd who runs the offense right? so why is he not calling the plays frank must be concocting over on that bench. is your answer "cause carter always has the ball in his hands"?? well who puts it there?


First off, calm down. My avatars are for people with a sense of humor.

Second, what are you even saying? Lawrence Frank has not done a good job, but is he at fault for Vince taking those shots? I have a hard time believing Frank is running non-stop ISO plays for Vince. Check out a tape of recent games and watch when Vince has the ball. He clearly motions his teammates to clear out. He's calling his own number. What Vince has from Frank is the freedom to throw up any shot he wants to. With the kind of offense Vince is putting out there, it might be best for the team to treat him as a rookie. Don't give him the freedom of taking every shot he wants. I know it sounds radical to you folks, but it needs to happen.

Frank needs to sit down with Vince and say, "You're really ****ing up our offense man. Help me out, here."

And, in turn, Vince needs to realize how bad he is disrupting the offense and remedy it. Quickly. 

I'm not solely blaming Vince for our problems, but right now he is one of the 3 main factors in our struggles. His poor basketball IQ as of late, combined with next to nothing on the bench and bad coaching is killing this team. And to tell you the truth, I wouldn't be totally surprised if RJ came out and said something about it. He looks like he's genuinely about to crack.

Vince's play as of late is bad enough, but when it is combined with some people here not only giving him a free pass, but saying he should shoot MORE is just way too much.


----------



## jmk

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> No...focal point means the offense runs through him. It was a completely ridiculous statement.


You're going to tell me what I mean?

Krstic All Star and ghoti know exactly what I am saying, and they hit it right on the head.


----------



## Phenom Z28

jmk said:


> You're going to tell me what I mean?
> 
> Krstic All Star and ghoti know exactly what I am saying, and they hit it right on the head.


You put "focal point" in quotation marks...I said "focal point" in a debate with you a few days ago so actually you must have been misinterpreting what I meant to begin with. So yea, my definition of focal point on offense is the ball runs through that person.


----------



## ghoti

Nenad averages 0.9 APG.

If he averaged 2.9, every player on the Nets would be better and they would have 8 more wins.


----------



## jmk

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> First of all, you put "focal point" in quotation marks...I said "focal point" in a debate with you a few days ago so actually you must have been misinterpreting what I meant to begin with. So yea, my definition of focal point on offense is the ball runs through that person.


And what do you mean by the ball running through that person?


----------



## Omega

jmk said:


> First off, calm down. My avatars are for people with a sense of humor.
> 
> Second, what are you even saying? Lawrence Frank has not done a good job, but is he at fault for Vince taking those shots? I have a hard time believing Frank is running non-stop ISO plays for Vince. Check out a tape of recent games and watch when Vince has the ball. He clearly motions his teammates to clear out. He's calling his own number. What Vince has from Frank is the freedom to throw up any shot he wants to. With the kind of offense Vince is putting out there, it might be best for the team to treat him as a rookie. Don't give him the freedom of taking every shot he wants. I know it sounds radical to you folks, but it needs to happen.
> 
> Frank needs to sit down with Vince and say, "You're really ****ing up our offense man. Help me out, here."
> 
> And, in turn, Vince needs to realize how bad he is disrupting the offense and remedy it. Quickly.
> 
> I'm not solely blaming Vince for our problems, but right now he is one of the 3 main factors in our struggles. His poor basketball IQ as of late, combined with next to nothing on the bench and bad coaching is killing this team. And to tell you the truth, I wouldn't be totally surprised if RJ came out and said something about it. He looks like he's genuinely about to crack.
> 
> Vince's play as of late is bad enough, but when it is combined with some people here not only giving him a free pass, but saying he should shoot MORE is just way too much.


 thats exactly what i was trying to say. frank needs to be vocal and speak up. thats what i was trying to convey and im sorry i wasnt doing that well. thats why i blame frank. wether or not vince is running isos because he wants to or is being told to, frank has the power to stop it. and if he doesnt chose to or cant then he shouldnt be coaching which was my point all along. i dont think vince should shoot more nor do i give him free pass to suck it up but its franks fault for doing nothing about it.


----------



## Phenom Z28

jmk said:


> And what do you mean by the ball running through that person?


They have control of the ball on most offensive schemes and make decisions on what to do with it within the type of play they're trying to excecute. Frank's current set-up has Carter with the ball on most possessions and he decides what to do from there. I personally think Kidd is the best person to run the offense through but that's just my non-nba coach opinion.


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> it doesnt matter u always have the ball in ur best players hand
> u think the lakers go to odom in the clutch
> u think the celtics go to wally in the clutch
> u think the wizard go to jamison in the clutch
> the list goes on and on all of the above mentioned are capable of going off on any night but u dint give them the ball in the clutch time u always want the ball in the best players hand no matter what


You've just rattled off teams that will go how far or have gone how far with their current builds in the playoffs?

-Petey


----------



## jmk

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> They have control of the ball on most offensive schemes and make decisions on what to do with it within the type of play they're trying to excecute. Frank's current set-up has Carter with the ball on most possessions and he decides what to do from there. I personally think Kidd is the best person to run the offense through but that's just my non-nba coach opinion.


Kidd needs to have the ball in his hands more than anyone else, but Nenad needs to touch the ball on every play. So does Vince. So does RJ. I saw the first real Nets basketball is months tonite in the 2nd quarter. Everyone touched the ball. Everyone passed the ball. Everyone shared the ball. When I say Nenad needs to be the focal point, it means Nenad needs to touch the ball and be a part of every single offensive play. He's too young and talented to be wasted by _not_ being the focal point.


----------



## HB

Can Kidd please call everyone out. Its about damn time someone not named RJ does that


----------



## ghoti

Vinsane said:


> kristic doesnt stand a chance against chandler


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rotf::rotf:


----------



## DareToBeYinka

ghoti said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rotf::rotf:


:mob: :mob:


----------



## VCFSO2000

jmk said:


> Kidd needs to have the ball in his hands more than anyone else, but Nenad needs to touch the ball on every play. So does Vince. So does RJ. I saw the first real Nets basketball is months tonite in the 2nd quarter. Everyone touched the ball. Everyone passed the ball. Everyone shared the ball. When I say Nenad needs to be the focal point, it means Nenad needs to touch the ball and be a part of every single offensive play. He's too young and talented to be wasted by _not_ being the focal point.


For that to happen,Krstic has to learn how to pass out of the post.


----------



## ghoti

VCFSO2000 said:


> For that to happen,Krstic has to learn how to pass out of the post.


Why? He doesn't draw double teams.

If he catches it in scoring position, it's his job to score.

If he starts getting doubled (and judging from last night he will) he's going to make life a million times easier for everybody. Especially Carter.


----------

